# painful sex during ovulation? (Warning: Racy Details!)



## ntnp

hi ladies,

i was wondering if any of you have experienced pain/soreness during sex at the time of ovulation --

according to how my body feels and according to my calendar (today is CD14) i should be ovulating today. SO & I have been DTD every other day since last week. normally when he enters me, it's all pleasure, no pain. he has a big penis but usually is the perfect fit for my body. this morning when he entered me, it was ALL soreness. I felt like he was hitting really hard against my cervix and even I felt cramping in my ovaries. can this be because of ovulation (cramping again now)? i like a little pain anyway during sex (not right away), so i got into it, it was great, he finished, and then i put in a softcup. 

*has anyone else experienced this sort of pain during sex around the time of ovulation? *

i suppose this also means i'm beginning my 2ww again...! fingers crossed and hoping and praying that this is my month!!!


----------



## lbm2009

Yeah I get this too I think it's when your cervix is low and gets bashed about a bit, it can be a bit off putting but I grit my teeth and bear it.


----------



## sbl

yep i think its fairly normal cause cervix is low it gets hit off!
I could be wrong tho!!
:hugs:


----------



## TexasRider

I have gotten the same thing for the past 2 months.. Its like a sharp jabbing pain like Ooo that hurts... SO I kinda scoot up a bit and it helps.. This time it was Sun on CD12 and after we finished I was feeling all crampy like AF pains but not as bad, so hopefully I O'd then :)


----------



## zozarini

Oh thanks for this post!! Me too.

Last night we were DTD and in my usual favourite position.. Him on top but kneeling opposed to lying on top.. and it was like he was massive in length or I had shrunk.. so it makes sense if your cervix drops!! I just positioned it so that he couldnt get in as deep .. Ouch!! he didnt even notice.. think he though my groans were ones of joy!! bless. xx


----------



## FragileDoll

I hear ya, happens to me some times. I also feel a bit of pressure when he enters - but all fine once in. :thumbup:


----------



## ntnp

thank you for your responses!! 

it seemed least painful when i turned around and had him from behind. he usually loves to finished old-fashioned missionary style but recently i won't let him until he hits this particularly phenomenal point verrrry deep somewhere inside to the point of my orgasm. and today the first time he did that it was beautiful/incredible, but i usually can't stop at one ...the next was incredibly painful (unusual for me). i also had another go after we were both finished just with my hand to try to have my cervix suck up some of his juices....

wow. sexy details. excuse me :) ...this ovulation time has thrown my body and imagination into steaminess-overdrive. who am i to complain!? :happydance:

now it's been a couple hours and i took out the softcup (i'm still unsure how to deal with these entirely) and i'm quite achey/sore/mildly cramping down there. if that's ovulation pain (should be!) then the baby-dancing we did this morning was both hot and perfectly timed. ahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## SHump76

You know, I get that every so often as well, but I'm not sure when in my cycle?
I'm going to be watching for it now, though!


----------



## Emma11511

I had this last night, but OH can tell when I'm in pain no matter how much I try and hide it!


----------



## butterworth

I've had this happen to me aswell, right around ov time. last month though I actually cramp for 2 days then after the cramping stopped we dtd again and it didn't hurt. Hes a pretty healthy boy too and for the most part I can handle him but around ov time it can hurt some times. I just make sure I change postions so hes not stabbing me in the cervix the whole time.


----------



## Mrsctobe

It could be hes big, you have had sex quite a bit over the past week and ov. when im ov my bits are a bit tender x


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

:thumbup:Sounds like you are onto a winner.
I remember some definite ahem *discomfort* conceiving my other children.:blush:


----------



## zozarini

Hehehehe NTNP i do the exact same!! Every time we finish my OH needs a pee and I have another wee "hand" to suck up he sperm!! hehe xxx


----------



## ntnp

:))) love it. plus it's fun!! this time i made him hold me while i helped myself. he doesn't even know that there's more to it than my insatiable sexual appetite!




zozarini said:


> Hehehehe NTNP i do the exact same!! Every time we finish my OH needs a pee and I have another wee "hand" to suck up he sperm!! hehe xxx


----------



## pileggigirl

Emma11511 said:


> I had this last night, but OH can tell when I'm in pain no matter how much I try and hide it!

Its the same wit me. Im a lil confrused cuz the last few times we bd'ed it has been very painful. To the point i hav to either push him back or we hav to keep changing positions. And afterwards it was a lil crampy painful feeling all long my whole lower pelvic area. Im gonna b more mindful at the timing to keep up wit when this is happening. Its kinda frustrating tho cuz my mind want it sooo bad but its lik my body is sayin ohhhhhh no!! Lol


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I went through this last night. Supposedly it's them hitting the cervix and DH did say it felt low. I know I'm approaching my fertile days so it should rise up soon. But I kept having to push him back or position myself so he wouldn't be stabbing me in my cervix all night. Plus once he was done he didn't pull out. He stayed in and waited until he was ready again and did it another time. Maybe it's too much sex too? Idk but we been doing it a lot lately so that's a possibility. I know when I'm ovulating though he can go in VERY deep because my cervix is very high.


----------



## socitycourty

I had this during this month too. It is my first month off the pill and I'm pretty sure I OV'd, and then for a few days after that the sex was rather uncomfortable. It seems to be better now though, but still feels different......


----------



## momwannabe81

Same here wasn't painful at first but the more got into it and after 2 times I've been cramping since then. I also get it every so often but never paid any attention of when it actually did happen in the cycle. Tylenol usually helps with the cramping.


----------



## cherry22

I get this sometimes! 
BUT reading this i am now really confused!! 
When your checking your cervix if its HIGH it means your in the fertile period so if your feeling pain surly it means the cervix is low and your not fertile???
xx


----------



## ntnp

cherry22 said:


> I get this sometimes!
> BUT reading this i am now really confused!!
> When your checking your cervix if its HIGH it means your in the fertile period so if your feeling pain surly it means the cervix is low and your not fertile???
> xx

cherry, i've read all sorts of opinions on this: and in the end, every body is different. i think better ways to tell if you're ovulating are checking for increased fertile (ewcm) mucus, and of course temping + opk's. i'm not the expert on the last 2, but i can feel when my body is ovulating based on ewcm, moods, cramping, and extreme horniness! :)


----------



## GdaneMom4now

I do. my nipples hurt too which makes me really not want to dtd. Ugh. It sucks. i have cysts though and that's why they start hurting around ovulation.


----------



## Emma11511

My boobies and nip-nips are really really tender at the moment so it puts me off, but I forget about them after a while, as long as OH doesn't play too rough ;)


----------



## taylorxx

It's possible you JUST ovulated because right after ovulation your cervix goes from really high and soft, to low and hard. Mine tends to get quite swollen after ovulation too, I even made a post about it. It's not low and hard DURING ovulation. Did you BD in the last few days?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I know I've already replied but oh my Gosh, last night it killed me. I don't know what's going on but I'm getting a little worried. I mean, I'm supposedly fertile right now (not ovulating just yet) and yet it feels like DH is killing my cervix. I used to have no issues with this until recently. Maybe it's my cysts? And then in the middle of it everything just dried up and it took a LONG time to get me "back to that point" again. Sigh.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Last night I had what seemed to be ovulation pain coming from my left ovary, it was rough tbh for a while then eased off thank God.
Anyway, to cut a long story short my cervix got a royal hammering. hahaha
Good job I rather like it. I couldn't have dried up if even if someone had attached a fan to his crackers.:rofl:


----------



## Butterfly89

Omg, me too! I am glad I'm not alone. Every CD15 basically is so painful but that's my estimated day of ovulation (from OPKs & CM & pains) but it basically feels like something is slamming into my ovaries every time, lol.

Sometimes I even get a swollen ovary I can feel on the outside.. I was worried this was cysts, but none showed up on ultrasound or any scars, so they said it wasn't that. I wonder if it's just irritation somehow? :o I read one person on this forum said that sometimes hitting the cervix can send out a response to the uterus/ovaries to swell a bit to "protect" them. I don't know if that's accurate, but I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## SLH

I know this is an old thread but this happens to me too. It feels like he is hiting something and it gets painful. I never knew what it was. I'm ovulating now and it's not happening so I'm wondering if my cervix is high and when I feel like he's poking something it's low...hmm. This is definitely something i will have to observe from now on since I don't like checking my cervix.


----------

